# Daily issue of newspaper no longer automatically downloading



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

For years I’ve had a NY Times subscription on my Kindle. I generally leave the Kindle in airplane mode, but turn it on briefly each morning to get the new NYT issue. Until a few days ago, it always downloaded automatically to my Kindle as soon as I connected to Wi-Fi. 

Now, the new issue does show up in my Cloud account, but doesn't download to the Kindle. I usually show only the Downloaded items on my Kindle, so this means I have to switch to Show All, find the NYT, manually download, then switch everything back to show Downloaded only, and then switch back  to my Collections view. Admittedly not a big deal to do these extra clicks each day, but they weren’t needed before. 

I haven't contacted Amazon yet - just been busy and didn't want to get stuck on a long phone call and was hoping the problem would sort itself after a few days, but that hasn't happened.

Right now, I’m just posting here to see if anyone else has had this problem, and whether there's a known fix.(If not, I do plan to contact Amazon this week.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had any trouble with the Washington Post. I leave my kindle connected all the time and it's almost always there when I get up. The few times it hasn't been, there's usually a letter that says it's delayed and will be delivered later in the day.

I wonder if you accidentally -- or if it just happened -- reset the default device that the paper gets delivered to? That should be a setting on Amazon in the account section: content and devices. Go to content and select the 'newspapers' sort option. Find your subscription and open the options. There you can review delivery options. Even if it _looks_ right, it might be worth changing it and then changing it back just to reset it.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't had any trouble with the Washington Post. I leave my kindle connected all the time and it's almost always there when I get up. The few times it hasn't been, there's usually a letter that says it's delayed and will be delivered later in the day.
> 
> I wonder if you accidentally -- or if it just happened -- reset the default device that the paper gets delivered to? That should be a setting on Amazon in the account section: content and devices. Go to content and select the 'newspapers' sort option. Find your subscription and open the options. There you can review delivery options. Even if it _looks_ right, it might be worth changing it and then changing it back just to reset it.


Thanks, Ann. That's an idea I hadn't thought of, that the default might have changed. I just checked it, and although it shows my current Kindle, I did exactly as you suggested and changed it to another device and then back again. I also decided to forget my WiFi network until tomorrow, so it will be on cell service in the morning when I turn off airplane mode to get the paper. (In case it's a problem with my WiFi, router, or something similar.) I'll post tomorrow to update.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I had the same issue with today’s paper, unfortunately. I see there’s now a new software update available, so I'll see if that will somehow reset things and solve the issue. If not, I'll contact customer service.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just to update: I never got around to contacting customer service, but a few days ago, out of the blue, The NY Times started downloading automatically again. (I hope I don’t jinx things by writing this!) So all is fine now.


----------

